# Any California Bike Swaps Coming Soon?



## Callahooney1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just wondering if anyone has any information on any future bike swaps in California within the next few months? Aware of the Long Beach cycle swap, but would like to attend any other bicycle swaps in California. Southwest Airlines is offering one-way flights to areas un California for $79. Figured it might be worth cruising out for a long weekend to check out a bike swap.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2019)

Planning one in Monrovia the 18th of this month. Cyclone Coasters is always worth it. I believe the next one is in November. @JAF/CO's swap should be coming up in the next month or 2...


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2019)

September 28th is Jim's swap in Stockton. On September 29th is a vintage bicycle ride in Davis. November 6th is the Cyclone Coaster swap in Long Beach that morning followed by a ride a few hours after.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 31, 2019)

slick said:


> September 28th is Jim's swap in Stockton. On September 29th is a vintage bicycle ride in Davis. November 6th is the Cyclone Coaster swap in Long Beach that morning followed by a ride a few hours after.




Sunday, October 6th for Coasters? 11/06/19 is on a Wednesday.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cool, I do need to know the dates for sure So I can arrange a flight.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 31, 2019)

I will be having another one in late September, in Oceanside last Sunday think 29th! Last one in June was quite successful and plan on having more sellers this time! Haven't officially announced it yet, but it's happening! Dave


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 31, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Sunday, October 6th for Coasters? 11/06/19 is on a Wednesday.



11 is November...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2019)

slick said:


> September 28th is Jim's swap in Stockton. On September 29th is a vintage bicycle ride in Davis. November 6th is the Cyclone Coaster swap in Long Beach that morning followed by a ride a few hours after.





Autocycleplane said:


> Sunday, October 6th for Coasters? 11/06/19 is on a Wednesday.



Sunday Nov 3rd


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jul 31, 2019)

So, September 29 in Oceanside.  And November 3rd for Coasters, which is in Long Beach area?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2019)

*SUNDAY November 3rd 2019 will be the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle FREE Swapmeet @ the PIKE Bar & Restaurant once again - Followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride  *


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## BFGforme (Aug 26, 2019)

September 29th COME ON OVER CAFE SWAPMEET AND BIKE RIDE in Oceanside, looking like gonna be a great showiing....


----------

